# Interesting Numbers!



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

ChiroDoc63 joined today. They are member no. 1627
We joined 6/29/05. member no. 1229
Dreamtimers joined 3/7/05. member no. 861
Summergames84 joined 3/5/04 member no. 170

Explosive growth and with that comes information and new ideas. Think keystone is watching? I hope so.









Also, don't forget Vern during the holiday season.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUTBACKS were really rare in 2002 when I bought mine brand new. Now, I see them quite often. Growth has been amazing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> OUTBACKS were really rare in 2002 when I bought mine brand new. Now, I see them quite often. Growth has been amazing!
> [snapback]63144[/snapback]​


I tend to agree with ya, but out here I hardly ever see another Outback on the road.

Unless...we're off the the PNW Rally, then it's a whole new story!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Where we normally camp there is always at least 1 Outback on at the campground but we see very few on the roads.

If you look at the member map it looks like most are on the east side of the country, migrating west I hope.

Bill.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I go past the storage yards and rarely see an Outback but there always seems to be one or two at the campgrounds each time we camp. There have been exceptions along the way but generally I can rustle one or two up. I wonder what this means. Is the Outback inherintly easier to tow? Is it a more liveable design? Is it marketed better? I don't know but it sure does make you think.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually see one or two when we go out.
I didn't about Keystone But our dealer logs in quite often to check things out.
Reverie I would say all of what you said plus better design.

Don


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

When we visited the frio river, TX back in october, I met an outback owner who was full timing from Indiana, I believe, and I turned him on to this site. At the park across the river I spotted 2 more outbacks. In texas, the prescence seems to be growing.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We usually see one or two on the road, but other than the rally, I have only had one in the same campground with us. We often see them in storage yards, _( one yard has 3-5 in it), _but we have a dealer in town so thats not unusual.

As someone on this board commented some time back, this is such a great group that you feel everyone with an outback is part of it. So far of the people I've met _(not from this group),_ most were civil, but not much else. HOW CAN THAT BE?









Thanks to all of you for being who you are!

Dreamtimers

*'We're changing the world - One Outback at a time!'*


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

We see a lot of the FW's around the SE. I can only recall one or two of the TT's. If the numbers are growing as this site membership suggests, we will see a lot more in 2006!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Funny to find this post this morning -

On my daily drive to & from work, I drive thru a ~10 mile area referred to "RV Alley" - each of the 5 dealers has different inventory, a few carry Keystone but each has different models - only 1 sells Outbacks. We also have LOTS of used RV/auto lots and even more storage centers throughout the wider area. I've seen 3 Outbacks parked in the winter storage yards and - throughout southern NH - not a single Outback on any of the used/sale lots, in fact, VERY few used Keystone models at all.

Lots of folks unloading lots of other brands - but not Outback owners. We know a good thing when we find it - and we don't let go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have seen a huge growth in our area in the last year. There are at least eight stored at the facility we use. I think it really comes down to having a strong dealer in the area. An Outback is really something you have to see to believe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We have friends with one which really influenced our decision. In fact, their Outback gave us the idea to trade in our motorhome on a tt. Before seeing their Outback, I was pretty much sold on motorhomes being the right rv for our family. After our first weekend in our Outback, I know I was wrong, wrong, wrong.







Maybe on longer trips, I'll miss the kids being able to spread out a bit more or being able to grab them snacks from the galley, but all those are worth trading in for the advantages of our Outback.

We rarely saw Outbacks in the rv parks last year. There is a perfect condition 04 for sale at General RV in Wayland. We almost bought it before we decided we really wanted the four bunks on our model.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen Outbacks on the road every trip I took this year. Waved to everyone of them, but not one has waved back yet. action Oh well At least the new stickers will help me see if they are on the forum. Then if you do not wave I can ask you why









John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen Outbacks on the road every trip I took this year. Waved to everyone of them, but not one has waved back yet. action Oh well At least the new stickers will help me see if they are on the forum. Then if you do not wave I can ask you why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw John on his maiden voyage from the dealer!! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen Outbacks on the road every trip I took this year. Waved to everyone of them, but not one has waved back yet. action Oh well At least the new stickers will help me see if they are on the forum. Then if you do not wave I can ask you why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John

I waved action. Maybe we should have an Outbacker solute. Kinda like motorcycle riders have that you hand drop thing.

Thor


----------

